# Back Wheel Wiggle?



## Jake25 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've had my bike for 2-3 months now, about 300 miles due to the heavy school schedule. I'm slowly learning and feeling my bike out and what its really like.

I have a 2006 Specialized Allez Comp, what i notice a bit is that if i go over a bump or sometimes just riding straight i feel like my back wheel is sliding out from under me. Not so much that i'm going down but enough where i notice it and it feels weird

Am i just imagining things? Is this something i should notice. Does this have anything to do w/ the carbon seat stays?

any help is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I can't picture what you are describing, but whatever it is, it doesn't sound normal. If your rear wheel is properly seated in the dropouts and snugged down, it shouldn't be going anywhere. Have you carefully inspected your seatstays and chainstays for cracks?


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

Jake25 said:


> I've had my bike for 2-3 months now, about 300 miles due to the heavy school schedule. I'm slowly learning and feeling my bike out and what its really like.
> 
> I have a 2006 Specialized Allez Comp, what i notice a bit is that if i go over a bump or sometimes just riding straight i feel like my back wheel is sliding out from under me. Not so much that i'm going down but enough where i notice it and it feels weird
> 
> ...


A couple of things to check (It may be none of these, but these are the first things I thought of):

Tire pressure: This would be your #1 cause of the wheel feeling sloppy. Make sure your pressure is OK--it'll probably want to be between 100-120 psi for a road bike.

Wheel trueness: If you hold up the bike and spin the wheel, does it look like it's wobbling back and forth between the brake pads? If so, you need to get it trued and re-tensioned (this is not an expensive fix--you can do it yourself with patience and practice--and is commonly needed once a new machine-built wheel is broken in).

Quick release: Make sure your rear quick release is properly tight (quite tight--your legs are way stronger than your hands) and that the wheel is in straight. Check straightness by looking to see if the tire lines up with the seat tube, and is evenly spaced between the brake pads and the chain stays. This assumes your wheel is true, naturally.

Broken/cracked seatstay or chainstay: This isn't likely, but if you have a broken stay, you'll definitely get wobbles. If you find this, your frame is toast. Warranty time!

Messed up headset bearings: This may sound counter-intuitive, but sometimes steering issues can feel like they're coming from somewhere else on the bike. Lift the front end of your bike, and turn the steering by hand (preferably with the front wheel off). It should turn very smoothly. If it feels sticky, gritty or notchy, that's a problem and you need to get it fixed. (FWIW, my wife's Allez Sport headset only lasted about a year)

Weight shift: This is another steering issue. If you shift too much weight onto your hands, you may notice the rear end feeling a little funny, or the bike being hard to keep on the line you want. Try sitting up a little or using your middle to support more of your bodyweight off your hands, and see if it feels better.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Also, lift the rear wheel off the ground and see if you can wiggle it from side to side with your fingers.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

John Nelson said:


> Also, lift the rear wheel off the ground and see if you can wiggle it from side to side with your fingers.


Good thinking. Could be the wheel bearings are shot.


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Aug 28, 2005)

Jake25 said:


> I've had my bike for 2-3 months now, about 300 miles due to the heavy school schedule. I'm slowly learning and feeling my bike out and what its really like.
> 
> I have a 2006 Specialized Allez Comp, what i notice a bit is that if i go over a bump or sometimes just riding straight i feel like my back wheel is sliding out from under me. Not so much that i'm going down but enough where i notice it and it feels weird
> 
> ...


It's the tires. I had the same issue with my 2005 Allez Sport Triple with the Specailized Mondo Comp tires which according to the Specailizeed site you have on your bile. It is the weirdest feeling in the world and I have no idea what is causing it but as soon as I switched the tires out it went away. It took me awile to figure it out what it was. About drove me crazy.


----------

